# Minilathe



## chatter chatter cut cut (Aug 5, 2021)

thinking to make indexing head. took of gear cover. after having trouble with belt tthought to run the lathe and see how things were looking.forward looks great ,reverse . woh the flange on the drive came off and the belt ran off the pulley. teeny little screws not holding. drilled and tapped the screw holes 8 32 put in flanged hex head screws with generous locktite. back to turning . making internal expanding shaft to go inside quill to mount dividing head on.


----------

